# Ringelnatter vs.Erdkröte



## ollifrog (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wir hatten seit März einen Dauergast in unserem Teich, ein Erdkrötenmännchen welches die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben hatte, dass sich ein einsames Weibchen noch mal in seine Nähe verirrt. Leider hatte er heute Besuch bekommen, ja leider Es war zwar ein Weibchen, aber leider der Gattung natrix natrix  Dass diese 2 Gattungen verschiedene Absichten hatten, zeigen die folgenden Bilder. Bitte mir aber nicht unterlassene Hilfeleistung vorwerfen, schweren Herzens habe ich mich an meinen Vorsatz gehalten, dass man der Natur seinen Lauf lassen soll, fressen und gefressen werden ...

Hier sonnt sich die __ Ringelnatter noch gemütlich um dann abzutauchen und mit  der Kröte plötzlich im Maul  wieder aufzutauchen:
         

Jetzt kommt die Ringelnatter auf die Idee an Land die Kröte besser packen zu können, dabei glückt der __ Erdkröte fast die Flucht:
   

Nach fast einer halben Stunde harten Kampfes erkennt man die Kröte nur noch als Verdickung im Schlangenkörper. Die Ringelnatter durchpflügt noch einmal das Wasser, als ob sie noch nicht genug hätte. Sieht aus als ob sie Jagd auf die Goldfische macht...
Dann entschließt sie sich doch ein kleines Sonnenbad zu nehmen:

    

Also ich bin immer noch beeindruckt von den Bildern, vor allem da ich noch nie so eine stattliche Ringelnatter sah, die mir dann auch noch so ein Schauspiel ablieferte. Als hätte sie den ganzen Tag auf mich gewartet, um mir ihre Stärke zu zeigen. Schade um die Kröte, aber so ist es nun mal in der Natur...

Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder ebenfalls,
LG Olli


----------



## ollifrog (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Ach ja, ich wollte unserer armen Erdkröte noch mal gedenken, bevor sie...
Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung:


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Hallo Olli,
toll das du die Kamera zur Hand hattest!!! Eine klasse Doku!
Als Kind habe ich Ringelnatter gegen Grünfrosch erlebt, es war grausig faszinierend und ging recht lange bis die Ringelnatter den Frosch, beginnend an einem Hinterbein, intus hatte. 
Ich rette mich dann auf den Standpunkt: auch die Ringelnatter will nur leben.
An meinem Garten hatte ich im Laufe der Zeit 2 Ringelnattern gesehen, aber die waren wohl nur zum  Gucken da! Nach deinen Fotos bin ich beinahe ein wenig froh, das sie bei mir nicht wohnen wollten!
liebe Grüße vom dem natternfreien Teich
Andrea


----------



## Goldi2009 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Hallo Olli,

tolle Bilderdoku! Schade um die Kröte, aber so ist das Leben. Fressen und gefressen werden.


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Wahnsinn, solche Aufnahmen! Auch wenn es mir um die Kröte sehr leid tut, aber es ist nun mal Natur, auch wenn wir Menschen diese oft als grausam erachten. 
Ich für meinen Teil guck da lieber weg , bin da ein wenig zart besaitet, solche Bilder gehen mir dann tagelang nicht aus dem Kopf .
Also insofern kann ich mich Andrea nur anschliessen, da sind mir doch meine Blindschleichen lieber , aber wenn es denn mal so sein sollte, dass sich hier eine Ringelnatter niederläßt - na, dann soll sie das machen, ich werd sie aber nicht beobachten, auch wenn das so faszinierende Bilder sind .


----------



## orcanet (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Wow! Tolle Bilder - was für ein Glück, dass Du die Kamera parat hattest 

Schade um den Krötenmann  aber die Natter hat halt auch Hunger.


----------



## geha (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

...Super Aufnahmen - hattest recht hier nicht einzuschreiten, so ist die Natur, wer weiß warum die Kröte kein Weibchen bekommen hat...somit hat sie zum Überleben einer Ringelnatter beigetragen und die sind viel gefährdeter als die __ Kröten. 

gruß Georg


----------



## Casybay (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Hallo Olli,
klasse Aufnahmen
Schön , dass Du die Nerven behalten hast und der Natur ihren Lauf läßt.
Würde mich freuen, wenn noch mehr Menschen so wären und auch den Rabenvögeln ihren
Appetit auf Jungvögeln und Eiern gönnen könnten.
Respekt!


----------



## Hagen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

echt klasse 

wie gesagt das ist die natur.

wir wären auch nicht glücklich wenn uns jemand das steak vom teller klauen würde.


----------



## danyvet (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

WOW!! Wirklich tolle Bilder! Auch wenn ich ziemlich das Gesicht dabei verzogen hab und nicht bloß einmal gedacht hab "maaahhh, des arme kröti!!!" Toll, dass sie es geschafft hat, ist ja schon ziemlich großer Bissen gewesen...
Super, dass du die Cam dabei hattest. Und ich bin ebenfalls heilfroh, keine __ Schlangen bei mir zu haben. Meine Krötis haben einen Feind weniger


----------



## ollifrog (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Dankeschön an alle! 

Wir haben zwar einige Ringelnattern am Teich und seiner Umgebung, aber bisher alles Jungtiere, oder zumindest nicht ausgewachsen.Die gestrige war so ein stattliches Exemplar, da reicht es nun mal nicht nur ein paar Kaulquappen abzufischen. Wenn man sich die Körperfülle anschaut, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass sie in paar Wochen einen Eiablageplatz benötigt...Mal sehen ob das meine __ Teichmolch-, __ Kröten- und Grasfroschpopulation verkraften kann  Ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn ich am Wochenende wieder im Garten bin, ist sie schon wieder weitergezogen...

LG Olli


----------



## Bebel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Hallo Olli

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort - Tolle Fotos!
Seit ich auf dem Land lebe, habe ich langsam auch eine andere Einstellung zum Fressen und gefressen werden entwickelt, auch "Fleischfresser" wollen halt leben.

Was nicht heißt, dass ich es super finde, wenn der __ Reiher meine Fische frißt - aber die sind ja auch sozusagen meine Haustiere. 

Aber ich weiß, dass das Risiko besteht und da der Reiher auch nur etwas zum Fressen will - muß ich halt aufpassen.

Ich weiß, das der niedliche Igel in meinem Garten, Blindschleichen zu seinen Lieblingsspeisen zählt und auch das niedliche Eichhörnchen und das Mauswiesel die Nester der Vögel plündert. Mein Hund verspeist auch gerne mal eine Maus (wenn er sie fängt).

Da unsere Nachbarn Ringelnattern im Garten haben (das ist auf dem Land allerdings schon einige Entfernung), werden die sich sicher über kurz oder lang auch hier einfinden.

Ich denke, ich würde mich darüber genauso freuen wie über die Eule, das Wiesel, den Igel, das Eichhörnchen, die Fledermäuse, die Blindschleichen, die Amphibien, die vielen Vogel und Insektenarten, usw., die unseren Garten bereits bewohnen.

Ich sehe es als besondere Belohnung für meine Mühe, den Garten und den Teich naturnah zu gestalten.

Wie gesagt tolle Fotos!  (wenn auch arme Kröte )

LG Bebel


----------



## ollifrog (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Hallo Bebel,

da hast du sehr gute Beispiele aufgeführt!Dieser ganze Kreislauf gehört eben zur Natur...Ich muss zugeben, seit wir vor 3Jahren unseren 1.Ringelnatterbesuch beobachten konnten, bin ich ein richtiger Schlangenfreund geworden...meine Freundin schaut mich schon etwas komisch an, da ich im Garten ankommend mich jedesmal an den Teich schleiche,um solchen Besuch beobachten zu können. Vor der 1.Sichtung haben wir ja noch nie eine Ringelnatter im Garten gehabt,darum bin ich auch ein wenig stolz ihnen diesen Lebensraum geschaffen zu haben. Wenn sie irgendwann verschwinden würden, wäre das sehr schade...


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Ringelnatter vs. Erdkröte*

Servus Olli

Danke für deine tolle Doku 

Muß schon ein "schauriges" Schauspiel gewesen sein ......


----------

